# # of Accepted ROTP



## avro87 (25 Apr 2006)

Hi, I was just wondering if someone could give me an idea how many applicants, under ROTP, are expected to be accepted for 2006/07.  If nobody knows this, then how many ROTP applicants are excepted typically in one year?  And of the accepted applicants, how many are from British Columbia?

Thank you!


----------



## Matty B. (25 Apr 2006)

A lot of guys on this board will complain that your question is too precise... but, eh, maybe someone CAN give you a precise figure.

My "limited experience with the CF advise" is that with the increase of current recruitment, I would suppose that getting into a ROTP would be easier than a few years ago... if you have good marks (like a 75%+ average) and have community/sports experience, you should be fine. Keep in shape, study well, and don't do drugs (some guy complained on this forum that the CF rejected him for doing pot only a few times). 

If you are good enough of an applicant, it should be no problem. If you don't get ROTP, you can always re-apply next year for ROTP or apply as a DEO. Also, I don't think you would be disadvantaged by a recruit from say Ontario or Quebec.


----------



## kincanucks (25 Apr 2006)

Unconfirmed figures have over 1200 applicants applying for just over 400 positions. Normally more applicants come from Ontaria and Quebec with smaller percentages coming from BC and the western provinces.  I remember a breakdown from a few years ago and I will try and find it.

_My "limited experience with the CF advise" is that with the increase of current recruitment, I would suppose that getting into a ROTP would be easier than a few years ago..._

Force expansion in the CF does not mean more ROTP, RMS Clks, Sup Techs, Med Techs, Image Techs, etc., it means more personnel for combat arms and in particular the Infantry.


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Apr 2006)

As far as I know, heads of RMC want to increase our strenght to 1300 cadets (1000 now)

Max


----------



## Matty B. (25 Apr 2006)

I don't by any means presume to know as much as a recruiting Captain (ie. kincanucks)!!!--but I am interested in RMC and ROTP numbers as well.  

I thought that an increase in RMC and ROTP successfuls would help the Combat Arms secure more officers for the expansion. SupersonicMax says there is talk about an increase of 300 RMC cadets/annum, so why not an increase in ROTP applicants? Also, does the Air Force's expansion (new freighter planes and sea helicopters) have no effect on an increase of recruitment numbers?


----------



## kincanucks (25 Apr 2006)

Okay I should have added does not necessarily mean an increase in ROTPs or any other trades.  If there is an increase in ROTPs so be it but that does not necessarily translate into more combat arms officers.  The point I want to emphasize is that force expansion is mainly focused on getting more combat boots on the ground and not increasing the numbers for every occupation in the CF.

_Also, does the Air Force's expansion (new freighter planes and sea helicopters) have no effect on an increase of recruitment numbers?   _ Hmmmm don't think that is very relevant until it actually happens and I think there are a lot of pilots sitting around now waiting for PFT and BFT.


----------



## aesopsfables (6 Apr 2010)

i was wondering whether if you are a member of a native tribe or a visible minority (black, asian etc), would you have a higher chance of succeding in your rotp application if you posses average marks and extra curriculars

any answer will be appreciated


----------



## GAP (6 Apr 2010)

That would be discrimination....what's wrong with a level playing field?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2010)

I'm with GAP on this one.


----------



## aesopsfables (6 Apr 2010)

im just curious because i noted in that in the application it asks what your ethnicity is and if you have first nations status, maybe theres a quota or something because there really is no need in knowing someones race unless special consideration was in play


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2010)

There are no "ROTP Demographics".  There are, however, different "Entry Programs" and you will have to go to the CFRC to see what they are and if you meet the criteria for them.  These programs are for the CF, not specifically for ROTP, so be sure to be clear in the questions that you ask.  Other than Aboriginal Programs, visible minorities are treated equally to non-visible minorities--The CF has only three "colours" it recognises other than Aboriginals, and they are Green, Airforce Blue, and Navy Blue.    :camo:


----------



## Loachman (6 Apr 2010)

Decent communication skills, including proper capitalization and punctuation, may give you a slight edge.

They will be absolutely expected of you beyond that point.


----------



## aesopsfables (6 Apr 2010)

Why cant you either say something constructive or helpful instead of criticizing how i write on a message board, is that how sad your life really is or are you so anal you were toilet trained at gunpoint?


----------



## Journeyman (6 Apr 2010)

I'm not a Moderator on this site, nor do I play one on TV, but the advice given _was_ constructive; whether it will be helpful is up to you.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2010)

aesopsfables said:
			
		

> Why cant you either say something constructive or helpful instead of criticizing how i write on a message board, is that how sad your life really is or are you so anal you were toilet trained at gunpoint?



If you can't take constructive criticism, you are going to face a difficult future, especially if you make it into the CF.  As an OCdt and perhaps later as an officer, you will be expected to be able to correctly communicate in the written form.  If you don't start now, the learning curve will only be greater later on.


----------



## Loachman (6 Apr 2010)

aesopsfables said:
			
		

> Why cant you either say something constructive or helpful instead of criticizing how i write on a message board, is that how sad your life really is or are you so anal you were toilet trained at gunpoint?



I have a rather satisfying and fulfilling life, and I wish the same for you.

If you want to be a member of the CF, especially an Officer, you will need to communicate clearly and effectively. You will be judged on your ability to do so.

You may as well start now. It will be to your benefit in the long run.

As this site is run by serving or former serving members of the CF, similar standards apply.


----------



## aesopsfables (6 Apr 2010)

Does anybody know the acceptance rate for rmc and civvy u? How many people apply for how many spots???

thanks in advance


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Apr 2010)

I was told by the recruiter roughly 1700 applicants a year and roughly 150 spots available for RMC


----------



## 148tacco (7 Apr 2010)

Wondering if anyone knows how many ROTP are picked up every year and of that number, how many go to RMC and how many go to Civvy U.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2010)

Wow, is there an echo in here or are you the same person who posted this? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/92977.0.html


----------

